# Has anyone used these speaker cables?



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I need a bunch of speaker cables to run from various heads and cabs. I was kind of shocked by who quickly it all started adding up. I found this stuff for a reasonable price but have never heard of it:

Players Choice Speaker Cable 3', 16 gauge, 1/4" 1/4" - Speaker Cables - DJ Accessories - DJ

Has anyone every used it? I need a few 3 feet and a few 6 feet cables.

The other option is this stuff from Yorkville: Yorkville Sound - DLX Series 14G Speaker Cable - 5 foot

It's more expensive and doesn't come in a short length, but it is thicker wire and Yorkville is a better known manufacturer.

Any comments on the above? I know it would be much cheaper to make my own cables, but I just don't have the time right now and my soldering is still kind of crude.

TG


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Personally, I would go with the Yorkville DLX cables. 
Can you get away with getting all of them being 5 foot cables? ...You did mention that you need some 6 foot cables.

I would be happy to make some custom 14G cables for you that would be rugged/durable... but it would likely be tough to beat the Yorkville prices.

If you were OK cables made from basic 14G zip cable and cheaper 1/4" plugs, you could save a substantial amount. 

Where are you located ? Shipping always seems to add more than is expected.

PM me if you want to discuss this in more detail.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

traynor_garnet said:


> I need a few 3 feet and a few 6 feet cables.


Could you use 2.5ft and 5ft ?



greco said:


> but it would likely be tough to beat the Yorkville prices.


We often found it was much cheaper to alter the pre-mades to our liking. So maybe cutting a 10 footer in half and adding 2 ends, same for a 5 footer. Would that be a workable solution?
I wouldn't hesitate to use 18gauge for a 100W or less amp. Like these:
Yorkville Sound - Standard Series Speaker Cable - 18G - 10 foot
Yorkville Sound - Standard Series Speaker Cable - 18G - 5 foot


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Could you use 2.5ft and 5ft ?


Even better



jb welder said:


> We often found it was much cheaper to alter the pre-mades to our liking. So maybe cutting a 10 footer in half and adding 2 ends, same for a 5 footer. Would that be a workable solution?


Another excellent approach.



jb welder said:


> I wouldn't hesitate to use 18gauge for a 100W or less amp. Like these:
> Yorkville Sound - Standard Series Speaker Cable - 18G - 10 foot
> Yorkville Sound - Standard Series Speaker Cable - 18G - 5 foot


These are what I was describing in my post. I continually tend to overbuild by choosing materials and building stuff that will outlast the Pyramids. Not the easiest habit to break...LOL


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys, and for the generous offer Greco! I'm betting shipping would, as you noted, kill any savings by having you make them.

I will look into the cheaper Yorkville cables above; for some reason they didn't come up while I was searching but L+M's website seems functionally stuck in 2001 (don't even mention Steve's!). There is no L+M in town but there is a place that carries Yorkville/Traynor. OTOH, Axe has free shipping so it may end up cheapest to go with them.

Thanks so much. Very appreciated.

TG


----------

